# Transurethral prostate biopsy



## JenLawson (May 26, 2015)

Hi all,
I have an op report generating some confusion for me...

I then switched to the 25-French resectoscope. The urethral meatus was sounded using Van Buren sounds to 28 French. A 25-French resectoscope was then inserted. Swipes were taken from the lateral lobes as well as the posterior aspect of the prostate.

The doctor was performing biopsies of the bladder and both renal pelvis' via washing and samples of bladder wall tissue. For the paragraph above the dr coded 52601-52. I'm sure this is incorrect, however, I cannot find a code that accounts for this biopsy.
Can anyone help?

Thank you
Jennifer


----------



## BenCrocker (May 26, 2015)

I found 52354 but it doesn't say anything about "washing".


----------



## JenLawson (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for your reply Ben. 
I was actually looking for the code to reflect the transurethral shave biopsy of the prostate. The rest is already accounted for.


----------



## ecophreek (Jun 22, 2015)

Try looking at the 55700's, those are the ones I use in our practice.
If the Dr didn't actually remove tissue via biopsy, it may not ba able to be coded, I haven't seen anything relating to washings or swiping for prostates, even in the literature on prostate cancer.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jun 28, 2015)

I had a similar case recently and used 55705


----------

